# iPad watch



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

My iPad is supposed to be here on Friday the 23rd and I am really excited. I already have a case for it and I bought some microfiber cleaning cloths. I have been testing out my nephew 3G/Wifi iPad as I am typing on it right now his is a 32GB and mine will be a 16GB.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Congrats!  the waiting is hard, but it is worth the wait. Your nephew is very sweet to let you play with his iPad while you wait for yours to arrive.  what kind of case did you get?


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

The case is called Zoogue Smart Case.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

How exciting for you.  I didn't get to go on watch because mine was a birthday gift and a total surprise!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

How exciting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wohoo!

Betsy


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Congrats! Now you can spend all your money on itunes apps and goodies for your ipad!  

(Sorry, we are all bad enablers here...)

Best Wishes!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

You're going to love it!  Congrats!


----------

